# Sour Tasting Meat



## dvuong (Sep 2, 2015)

I've been noticing that the meat I've been smoking has a bit of a sour taste to it.  I'm wondering if this is because of the pellets I use or the mustard...

I apply yellow mustard to the meat before applying rub.  I smoke using PitMasters pellets mixed with a little bit of charcoal pellets from Todd in the AMNPS.  

I'm pretty sure it's not my rubs or the meat itself gone bad.  What do you guys think?


----------



## brickguy221 (Sep 2, 2015)

dvuong said:


> I've been noticing that the meat I've been smoking has a bit of a sour taste to it.  I'm wondering if this is because of the pellets I use or the mustard...
> 
> I apply yellow mustard to the meat before applying rub.  I smoke using PitMasters pellets mixed with a little bit of charcoal pellets from Todd in the AMNPS.
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's not my rubs or the meat itself gone bad.  What do you guys think?


If you always get your meat from the same store, I would try buying it at a different store and see if you get the same results.

If you are already buying your meat at different stores and still getting the same sour results, then I would try using a different pellet like oak, pecan, hickory, mesquite, etc. and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## daveomak (Sep 2, 2015)

I'm thinking it's the way you operate your smoker.....    You did not give us any information to make an informed opinion....


----------



## bmaddox (Sep 2, 2015)

I am with @DaveOmak, we need more info. Without knowing your equipment or techniques it is hard to tell.


----------



## dvuong (Sep 2, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> I'm thinking it's the way you operate your smoker..... You did not give us any information to make an informed opinion....


I have the MES 40 BT.  I usually smoke my meat at 225-250, and monitor temperatures using a thermoprobe thermometer.  I have smoked using racks 1-3 and sometimes single rack.  

AMNPS is set on the floor of the smoker, raised up a couple of inches with legs and sometimes put on the lowest rack.  The vent is always kept open.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Sep 2, 2015)

dvuong said:


> I have the MES 40 BT.  I usually smoke my meat at 225-250, and monitor temperatures using a thermoprobe thermometer.  I have smoked using racks 1-3 and sometimes single rack.
> 
> AMNPS is set on the floor of the smoker, raised up a couple of inches with legs and sometimes put on the lowest rack.  The vent is always kept open.


What is the temp of your meat when it goes into the smoker?  Frig temp or room temp?  Cold meat can develop creosote

Is your meat dry?  Wet meat can develop creosote


----------



## dvuong (Sep 2, 2015)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> What is the temp of your meat when it goes into the smoker?  Frig temp or room temp?  Cold meat can develop creosote
> 
> Is your meat dry?  Wet meat can develop creosote


Usually a little cooler than fridge temp.  It's usually about 55 degrees.


----------



## bmaddox (Sep 2, 2015)

I would try and start changing one variable at a time to find the source. You could start with the pellets to see if you just don't like the pitmaster blend (although it is my favorite). If that doesn't do it then change your rub (or better yet smoke something naked). Or try the rub with no mustard. Everyone's pallet is different so it is hard to tell if you are having a "problem" or are just adverse to a certain flavor you are using.


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 2, 2015)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> What is the temp of your meat when it goes into the smoker?  Frig temp or room temp?  Cold meat can develop creosote
> 
> Is your meat dry?  Wet meat can develop creosote


Temp of the meat or wet or dry makes creosote that's a new one on me??


----------



## muralboy (Sep 2, 2015)

I agree with bmaddox..the only way to figure out what's causing the issue is to change one variable at a time.  It may also help to keep a smoking log to keep track of what you've tried and changed.

Could be the meat.  Could be the mustard.  Could be the rub.  Could be the pellets.  Could be temp of the meat going in, could be temp of smoker........

A log would help you narrow down these variables.


----------



## dougmays (Sep 3, 2015)

Pineywoods said:


> Temp of the meat or wet or dry makes creosote that's a new one on me??


I agree, this is a new one to me...i've smoked meats straight out of the fridge, sitting at room temp for a hour, and even (when time ran low) partially frozen still and had the same results. If your meat is sour tasting i'm thinking maybe your over smoking it. Do you have smoke billowing out of the smoker the entire time or do you eventually get a nice even, blue line of smoke coming out of the top?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 3, 2015)

It may be as simple as the Pitmasters pellets causing the issue. More than one person has reported tasting a Sour note smoking with Hickory. You may just be sensative to it.

Any time you burn wood, including pellets, there is some creosote generated but the AMNPS burns clean TBS, the amount is very small and insignificant compared to the overall result...JJ


----------



## eman (Sep 5, 2015)

I have used the MES for over 5 years and for the last 2 years with the amns or amnps. Never had a sour taste. The pitmaster blend is stronger flavored than some of the others?

 I run top vent wide open and remove the chip loader chute from the unit to provide maximum air flow..

Cold meat or wet meat has noting to do with it. first thing i would do is try a lighter pellet like apple.

if you still have the problem then it is something in your seasoning or technique.

That;s when you start removing / changing one item at a time till you figure it out.

One last thing . Have you cleaned the inside of your smoker?  Creosote will build up inside an electric smoker just like any other type. When you smoke moisture forms inside the cabinet and combines w/ the creosote. this will drip down on your meat.


----------



## dvuong (Sep 5, 2015)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> It may be as simple as the Pitmasters pellets causing the issue. More than one person has reported tasting a Sour note smoking with Hickory. You may just be sensative to it.
> 
> Any time you burn wood, including pellets, there is some creosote generated but the AMNPS burns clean TBS, the amount is very small and insignificant compared to the overall result...JJ


Hmmm.. That's interesting.  I've never heard of hickory being sour


eman said:


> I have used the MES for over 5 years and for the last 2 years with the amns or amnps. Never had a sour taste. The pitmaster blend is stronger flavored than some of the others?
> 
> I run top vent wide open and remove the chip loader chute from the unit to provide maximum air flow..
> 
> ...


It's a fairly new smoker...  It's only had a few smokes in it so the interior isn't too dirty.  

I'm smoking some trout right now using the same pellets so we'll see how that turns out.  I've got plans to do a packer and a flat this evening for consumption tomorrow.  I plan to use oil instead of mustard as the base.


----------



## old sarge (Sep 5, 2015)

dvuong said:


> Usually a little cooler than fridge temp.  It's usually about 55 degrees.


Are you sure of this?  55 degrees is considerably warmer than the temperature of a refrigerator.  

Also, you do not want billowing white smoke but thin wispy smoke.


----------



## dvuong (Sep 5, 2015)

old sarge said:


> Are you sure of this?  55 degrees is considerably warmer than the temperature of a refrigerator.
> 
> Also, you do not want billowing white smoke but thin wispy smoke.


Sorry - I meant warmer.. Not cooler than fridge temp.


----------



## old sarge (Sep 5, 2015)

I thought you were meaning room temp but just in case................


----------



## daveomak (Sep 5, 2015)

Try warming the meat in the smoker WITHOUT smoke until the meat gets to above ambient temps...   Have the smoker about 110-120...    have the exhaust wide open so the meat surface will dry....   then start the smoke...


----------



## doctord1955 (Sep 5, 2015)

I always run what ever I'm smoke for about 30-40 minutes at 125-135 with the fan running in my smoker to dry the meat!  Ive never had  a problem with bad taste from wet meat but have tasted it!  It comes from wet meat with billowing smoke!!  But i agree with some others here Id change pellets or try without!  Never have heard of the mustard causing a problem but there is always first time!  Im sure u will get it figured out!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 5, 2015)

dvuong said:


> Hmmm.. That's interesting.  I've never heard of hickory being sour


It may be a perception thing...One may describe the taste as Sour and another Bitter...JJ


----------



## dvuong (Sep 7, 2015)

I think it's the pellets.  I smoked two briskets using Jeff's Rub with a base of olive oil.  Kept the temperature between 225-250.  There's definitely a sense of sourness to the meat.  A few other people noticed it too.


----------



## will75 (Sep 21, 2015)

I don't think it's the smoke at any facet.I mean, i am one who starts row 1 of a smoke at minute 1... And then at hour 20 on a 8 pound butt, if the smoke's done, i refill a row and start over. i have NEVER had anyone complain my meat is oversmoked with AMNPS or any sour tasting, and i'm one of those guys who consider their smoker "seasonsed" opposed to scrubbing the walls after every smoke.   I used to use a different pellet, but i am sticking with the special blend by todd


----------



## daricksta (Sep 21, 2015)

dvuong said:


> I've been noticing that the meat I've been smoking has a bit of a sour taste to it.  I'm wondering if this is because of the pellets I use or the mustard...
> 
> I apply yellow mustard to the meat before applying rub.  I smoke using PitMasters pellets mixed with a little bit of charcoal pellets from Todd in the AMNPS.
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's not my rubs or the meat itself gone bad.  What do you guys think?


The simple answer without knowing any more info is that you're oversmoking your meat. For some people it might taste sour, for others it could be bitter. I spread yellow mustard all the time on meats before I apply a dry rub and my Q never tastes sour or bitter because I've learned how to control the amount of smoke that's imparted onto the meats. 

I've had my homemade and commercial dry rubs last for a couple of years. If the meat went bad you should be able to both smell it and see it. Also, I always keep the meat out of the fridge for 30-60 minutes before placing it inside the smoker. You really don't want to put cold beef or pork in a cooking device because it makes the device work that much harder and longer. From my reading beef and pork can safely be left outside a fridge for that amount of time but you've got to get that IT up to at least 140° within 4 hours.


----------



## brickguy221 (Sep 21, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> The simple answer without knowing any more info is that you're oversmoking your meat. For some people it might taste sour, for others it could be bitter. I spread yellow mustard all the time on meats before I apply a dry rub and my Q never tastes sour or bitter because I've learned how to control the amount of smoke that's imparted onto the meats.
> 
> I've had my homemade and commercial dry rubs last for a couple of years. If the meat went bad you should be able to both smell it and see it. Also, I always keep the meat out of the fridge for 30-60 minutes before placing it inside the smoker. You really don't want to put cold beef or pork in a cooking device because it makes the device work that much harder and longer. From my reading beef and pork can safely be left outside a fridge for that amount of time but you've got to get that IT up to at least 140° within 4 hours.


Rick may very well be right about too much smoke based on my "lot of smoke Sunday with the JD Pellets". See my post about this here ...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/235361/nuking-the-pellets#post_1465177

The reason I say this is because I tasted a wee bit of that on these ribs. Wasn't that bad as the taste of sour was barely there and the ribs were good, but I did taste something  a wee bit sour. My wife didn't notice it, but I did.


----------



## daricksta (Sep 22, 2015)

Brickguy221 said:


> Rick may very well be right about too much smoke based on my "lot of smoke Sunday with the JD Pellets". See my post about this here ...
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/235361/nuking-the-pellets#post_1465177
> 
> The reason I say this is because I tasted a wee bit of that on these ribs. Wasn't that bad as the taste of sour was barely there and the ribs were good, but I did taste something  a wee bit sour. My wife didn't notice it, but I did.


My wife has smoke-sensitive palate. If something's oversmoked she lets me know. I have a higher tolerance for smoke flavor but there are many times I agree with her. In my early days of smoking when I was using wood chips the Q I produced in my MES 30 had a bitter, harsh aftertaste--the hallmarks of too much smoke. After switching to wood pellets and the AMNPS that ceased to be a problem and I learned how to use smoke as an enhancement. The exception to this is the last time I smoked baby backs in the MES. My wife felt it was a little too smoky and I agreed. That's when I decide to cut the cooking time down to 4 hours total.


----------



## daveomak (Sep 22, 2015)

Olive oil can go rancid...  It's basically good for 6-12 months if kept away from light and heat....


----------



## dvuong (Sep 22, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> Olive oil can go rancid... It's basically good for 6-12 months if kept away from light and heat....


Definitely not the olive oil that's bad.


----------



## drewed (Sep 22, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> The simple answer without knowing any more info is that you're oversmoking your meat......


That is what I would say.  And it may not be a time in smoke or amount of smoke thing.  It could be the type or manufacture, or just that bag of pellets.


----------



## smokinginsf (Sep 22, 2015)

Just curious as I recently acquired an AMNPS.  Is the smoke supposed to be barely noticeable?


----------



## daveomak (Sep 22, 2015)

This picture is a little deceiving... I just opened the MB mod....

.... click on pics to enlarge .....












Picnic Ham 2 011.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Sep 22, 2015






Smoke trickling into the smoker.....













Picnic Ham 2 012.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Sep 22, 2015






My first ham after 6 hours of Pitmasters Choice pellets...













Picnic 6 hours of smoke 001.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Sep 22, 2015


----------



## smokinginsf (Sep 22, 2015)

Should the vent be opened all the way with the AMNPS? How about the chip loader and tray?


----------



## daricksta (Sep 22, 2015)

smokinginsf said:


> Just curious as I recently acquired an AMNPS.  Is the smoke supposed to be barely noticeable?


I've noticed it very some smoke to smoke and sometimes within a smoke. It seems to depend on the type of wood pellets and the cooking temperature. Thin blue smoke (TBS) is what we shoot for but I'll primarily see that during the first couple of hours. I have a MES 30 Gen 1 and use the AMNPS for smoke generation. I rarely--almost never--have problems with oversmoking using the AMNPS.

When I'm cooking with my smoker, I always predetermine the number of hours I want the meat exposed to smoke and that varies as to what I'm cooking.


----------



## daricksta (Sep 22, 2015)

smokinginsf said:


> Should the vent be opened all the way with the AMNPS? How about the chip loader and tray?


I keep the top vent of my MES 30 Gen 1 wide open with every smoke. The chip loader and the tray both remain fully inserted; I don't recall if I leave the chip loader in the fill or dump position. I always insert the AMNPS with the lit end towards the rear wall. I think there's more airflow back there. Because of this the first row burns toward and not away from me. Sometimes when I see the far left row is unburnt I have to remind myself that I have the maze reversed.


----------



## daricksta (Sep 22, 2015)

Drewed said:


> That is what I would say.  And it may not be a time in smoke or amount of smoke thing.  It could be the type or manufacture, or just that bag of pellets.


There's a school of thought that it's almost impossible to tell the difference in smoke tastes between different types of wood pellets. I somewhat agree with this, except perhaps for hickory but I'm not 100% sure of that. I buy all my wood pellets from Todd Johnson to be sure I'm getting the finest quality. I think hickory is among the fastest burning and produces a lot of smoke. But my style is to restrict the amount of time whatever I'm smoking is exposed to smoke. For example, with baby backs I like no more than 3 hours over smoke. With brisket 6-7 hours or an 11-hour smoke seems to provide plenty of smoke flavor.


----------



## carlnh (Sep 22, 2015)

dvuong said:


> I've been noticing that the meat I've been smoking has a bit of a sour taste to it.  I'm wondering if this is because of the pellets I use or the mustard...
> 
> I apply yellow mustard to the meat before applying rub.  I smoke using PitMasters pellets mixed with a little bit of charcoal pellets from Todd in the AMNPS.
> 
> ...


so just got the cold smoker attachment! So far no issues! Attached well even with MB stand. Some grip about smoke leakage but nothing a high temp silicone seal wont fix. I make my own sausage but will update in 2 weekss.


----------



## smokinginsf (Sep 22, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> There's a school of thought that it's almost impossible to tell the difference in smoke tastes between different types of wood pellets. I somewhat agree with this, except perhaps for hickory but I'm not 100% sure of that. I buy all my wood pellets from Todd Johnson to be sure I'm getting the finest quality. I think hickory is among the fastest burning and produces a lot of smoke. But my style is to restrict the amount of time whatever I'm smoking is exposed to smoke. For example, with baby backs I like no more than 3 hours over smoke. With brisket 6-7 hours or an 11-hour smoke seems to provide plenty of smoke flavor.


I've noticed some people smoking their briskets for the whole entire cook time.  Is that too long?


----------



## daveomak (Sep 22, 2015)

smokinginsf said:


> daRicksta said:
> 
> 
> > There's a school of thought that it's almost impossible to tell the difference in smoke tastes between different types of wood pellets. I somewhat agree with this, except perhaps for hickory but I'm not 100% sure of that. I buy all my wood pellets from Todd Johnson to be sure I'm getting the finest quality. I think hickory is among the fastest burning and produces a lot of smoke. But my style is to restrict the amount of time whatever I'm smoking is exposed to smoke. For example, with baby backs I like no more than 3 hours over smoke. With brisket 6-7 hours or an 11-hour smoke seems to provide plenty of smoke flavor.
> ...




Start out by adding maybe 2-3 hours of smoke and a mild wood.... then you can adjust from there to more intense flavor and more time......


----------



## daricksta (Sep 22, 2015)

smokinginsf said:


> I've noticed some people smoking their briskets for the whole entire cook time.  Is that too long?


I think so. Briskets should be foiled after they reach 160-175F° IT, depending on when it stalls. For me this takes about 6 hours which to me is plenty of smoke. While it's foiled I take my AMNPS out of the smoker and separate the smoking pellets from the unburnt ones. No sense wasting wood pellets when the smoke can't penetrate the foil. And that's it for the smoke. My personal tastes run to oak smoke for beef brisket. But there are many people who like a strong smoke flavor so they'll expose the brisket to smoke for a longer period of time.

There's more to how I cook brisket but I can share that in another comment.


----------



## will75 (Sep 24, 2015)

Yeah  i foil also in that range, when you're talking a full packer, smoking with no foil would be a huge pain. Doable, but my last one was godly and it was foiled.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 24, 2015)

Watch out Guys! Don't want this...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...I've been there, done that...Stay on topic...JJ


----------



## dvuong (Sep 2, 2015)

I've been noticing that the meat I've been smoking has a bit of a sour taste to it.  I'm wondering if this is because of the pellets I use or the mustard...

I apply yellow mustard to the meat before applying rub.  I smoke using PitMasters pellets mixed with a little bit of charcoal pellets from Todd in the AMNPS.  

I'm pretty sure it's not my rubs or the meat itself gone bad.  What do you guys think?


----------



## brickguy221 (Sep 2, 2015)

dvuong said:


> I've been noticing that the meat I've been smoking has a bit of a sour taste to it.  I'm wondering if this is because of the pellets I use or the mustard...
> 
> I apply yellow mustard to the meat before applying rub.  I smoke using PitMasters pellets mixed with a little bit of charcoal pellets from Todd in the AMNPS.
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's not my rubs or the meat itself gone bad.  What do you guys think?


If you always get your meat from the same store, I would try buying it at a different store and see if you get the same results.

If you are already buying your meat at different stores and still getting the same sour results, then I would try using a different pellet like oak, pecan, hickory, mesquite, etc. and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## daveomak (Sep 2, 2015)

I'm thinking it's the way you operate your smoker.....    You did not give us any information to make an informed opinion....


----------



## bmaddox (Sep 2, 2015)

I am with @DaveOmak, we need more info. Without knowing your equipment or techniques it is hard to tell.


----------



## dvuong (Sep 2, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> I'm thinking it's the way you operate your smoker..... You did not give us any information to make an informed opinion....


I have the MES 40 BT.  I usually smoke my meat at 225-250, and monitor temperatures using a thermoprobe thermometer.  I have smoked using racks 1-3 and sometimes single rack.  

AMNPS is set on the floor of the smoker, raised up a couple of inches with legs and sometimes put on the lowest rack.  The vent is always kept open.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Sep 2, 2015)

dvuong said:


> I have the MES 40 BT.  I usually smoke my meat at 225-250, and monitor temperatures using a thermoprobe thermometer.  I have smoked using racks 1-3 and sometimes single rack.
> 
> AMNPS is set on the floor of the smoker, raised up a couple of inches with legs and sometimes put on the lowest rack.  The vent is always kept open.


What is the temp of your meat when it goes into the smoker?  Frig temp or room temp?  Cold meat can develop creosote

Is your meat dry?  Wet meat can develop creosote


----------



## dvuong (Sep 2, 2015)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> What is the temp of your meat when it goes into the smoker?  Frig temp or room temp?  Cold meat can develop creosote
> 
> Is your meat dry?  Wet meat can develop creosote


Usually a little cooler than fridge temp.  It's usually about 55 degrees.


----------



## bmaddox (Sep 2, 2015)

I would try and start changing one variable at a time to find the source. You could start with the pellets to see if you just don't like the pitmaster blend (although it is my favorite). If that doesn't do it then change your rub (or better yet smoke something naked). Or try the rub with no mustard. Everyone's pallet is different so it is hard to tell if you are having a "problem" or are just adverse to a certain flavor you are using.


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 2, 2015)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> What is the temp of your meat when it goes into the smoker?  Frig temp or room temp?  Cold meat can develop creosote
> 
> Is your meat dry?  Wet meat can develop creosote


Temp of the meat or wet or dry makes creosote that's a new one on me??


----------



## muralboy (Sep 2, 2015)

I agree with bmaddox..the only way to figure out what's causing the issue is to change one variable at a time.  It may also help to keep a smoking log to keep track of what you've tried and changed.

Could be the meat.  Could be the mustard.  Could be the rub.  Could be the pellets.  Could be temp of the meat going in, could be temp of smoker........

A log would help you narrow down these variables.


----------



## dougmays (Sep 3, 2015)

Pineywoods said:


> Temp of the meat or wet or dry makes creosote that's a new one on me??


I agree, this is a new one to me...i've smoked meats straight out of the fridge, sitting at room temp for a hour, and even (when time ran low) partially frozen still and had the same results. If your meat is sour tasting i'm thinking maybe your over smoking it. Do you have smoke billowing out of the smoker the entire time or do you eventually get a nice even, blue line of smoke coming out of the top?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 3, 2015)

It may be as simple as the Pitmasters pellets causing the issue. More than one person has reported tasting a Sour note smoking with Hickory. You may just be sensative to it.

Any time you burn wood, including pellets, there is some creosote generated but the AMNPS burns clean TBS, the amount is very small and insignificant compared to the overall result...JJ


----------



## eman (Sep 5, 2015)

I have used the MES for over 5 years and for the last 2 years with the amns or amnps. Never had a sour taste. The pitmaster blend is stronger flavored than some of the others?

 I run top vent wide open and remove the chip loader chute from the unit to provide maximum air flow..

Cold meat or wet meat has noting to do with it. first thing i would do is try a lighter pellet like apple.

if you still have the problem then it is something in your seasoning or technique.

That;s when you start removing / changing one item at a time till you figure it out.

One last thing . Have you cleaned the inside of your smoker?  Creosote will build up inside an electric smoker just like any other type. When you smoke moisture forms inside the cabinet and combines w/ the creosote. this will drip down on your meat.


----------



## dvuong (Sep 5, 2015)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> It may be as simple as the Pitmasters pellets causing the issue. More than one person has reported tasting a Sour note smoking with Hickory. You may just be sensative to it.
> 
> Any time you burn wood, including pellets, there is some creosote generated but the AMNPS burns clean TBS, the amount is very small and insignificant compared to the overall result...JJ


Hmmm.. That's interesting.  I've never heard of hickory being sour


eman said:


> I have used the MES for over 5 years and for the last 2 years with the amns or amnps. Never had a sour taste. The pitmaster blend is stronger flavored than some of the others?
> 
> I run top vent wide open and remove the chip loader chute from the unit to provide maximum air flow..
> 
> ...


It's a fairly new smoker...  It's only had a few smokes in it so the interior isn't too dirty.  

I'm smoking some trout right now using the same pellets so we'll see how that turns out.  I've got plans to do a packer and a flat this evening for consumption tomorrow.  I plan to use oil instead of mustard as the base.


----------



## old sarge (Sep 5, 2015)

dvuong said:


> Usually a little cooler than fridge temp.  It's usually about 55 degrees.


Are you sure of this?  55 degrees is considerably warmer than the temperature of a refrigerator.  

Also, you do not want billowing white smoke but thin wispy smoke.


----------



## dvuong (Sep 5, 2015)

old sarge said:


> Are you sure of this?  55 degrees is considerably warmer than the temperature of a refrigerator.
> 
> Also, you do not want billowing white smoke but thin wispy smoke.


Sorry - I meant warmer.. Not cooler than fridge temp.


----------



## old sarge (Sep 5, 2015)

I thought you were meaning room temp but just in case................


----------



## daveomak (Sep 5, 2015)

Try warming the meat in the smoker WITHOUT smoke until the meat gets to above ambient temps...   Have the smoker about 110-120...    have the exhaust wide open so the meat surface will dry....   then start the smoke...


----------



## doctord1955 (Sep 5, 2015)

I always run what ever I'm smoke for about 30-40 minutes at 125-135 with the fan running in my smoker to dry the meat!  Ive never had  a problem with bad taste from wet meat but have tasted it!  It comes from wet meat with billowing smoke!!  But i agree with some others here Id change pellets or try without!  Never have heard of the mustard causing a problem but there is always first time!  Im sure u will get it figured out!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 5, 2015)

dvuong said:


> Hmmm.. That's interesting.  I've never heard of hickory being sour


It may be a perception thing...One may describe the taste as Sour and another Bitter...JJ


----------

